# فهرسه القسم ... بسم الله نبدأ



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نبدأ العمل فى تطوير القسم حسب الخطه التى اتفقنا عليها للتنظيم فى هذا الموضوع​الاعضاء الراغبين فى الاشتراك فى تنظيم القسم ... سجلوا اسماءكم هنا

الساده الافاضل المشاركين فى موضوع تنظيم القسم حسب ترتيب اعلان رغبتهم فى المشاركه هم :-
​ 

م. محمد عبد الرحيم 
م. م غريب
م. اسامه الحلبى 
م. لينكس شاهين
م. محمد العطاب 
smooz
mustafatel
mohamedtop
hamadalx 
مستريورك
شريف عمر
Zanitty


الرجاء من الساده الاعضاء كل على حده ان يقوم بتحميل الملف الذى يحمل اسمه و كذلك ملف الفهرس من هذا الرابط  http://www.mediafire.com/?5dtc72pdg3ax0 و من ثم اعاده توجيه الروابط الموجوده فى الملفات كل الى العنوان الذى يناسبه فى الفهرس

​ العضو الذى ينتهى من تحميل الملف الخاص به برجاء كتابه جمله تم التحميل

​ العضو الذى ينتهى من مهمته برجاء التنويه عن ذلك ​


----------



## M.Ghareb (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
يسعدنى أن اشارك معكم فى تنظيم القسم و أرجو أن اكون عند حسن ظنكم
وإن شاء الله تكون البداية من باكر غدا 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## smooz (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم التحميل 

وجارى العمل على وضع الترتيب المناسب *


----------



## hamadalx (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل
:20:
​


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل والعمل جار على قدم وساق


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي زانيتي ...

ممكن توضح ماذا تقصد بـ "و من ثم اعاده توجيه الروابط الموجوده فى الملفات كل الى العنوان الذى يناسبه فى الفهرس"؟

كيف ستتم الفهرسة؟​


----------



## mohamedtop (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أخي زانيتي ...
> 
> ممكن توضح ماذا تقصد بـ "و من ثم اعاده توجيه الروابط الموجوده فى الملفات كل الى العنوان الذى يناسبه فى الفهرس"؟
> 
> كيف ستتم الفهرسة؟​


القصد 
ان الموضوع مثلا عن تصميم الدكت 
اذن يعاد توجيهه تحت الفهرس الفرعى مواضيع تصميم التكييف و التبريد 

لو قلنا مثلا ان الموضوع عن الكود العالمى للاعمال الصحيه 
يعاد توجيهه الى الفهرس الفرعى 
اكواد الصحى 
و هكذا 
واضحه يا باشا و اللا محتاج توضيح تانى


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> القصد
> ان الموضوع مثلا عن تصميم الدكت
> اذن يعاد توجيهه تحت الفهرس الفرعى مواضيع تصميم التكييف و التبريد
> 
> ...




أنا فطرت فول الأسبوع الماضي :2:, لكن يبدو تأثيره قوي جداً ... 

يا عم زانيتي ... وأين هو هذا الفهرس الفرعي الذي سأضيف إليه الموضوع ؟؟!! ​​


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أنا فطرت فول الأسبوع الماضي :2:, لكن يبدو تأثيره قوي جداً ...
> 
> يا عم زانيتي ... وأين هو هذا الفهرس الفرعي الذي سأضيف إليه الموضوع ؟؟!! ​​


يا باشا فى الفولدر بتاع الميديا فاير اللى انت حملت منه الملف اللى باسمك فيه ملف ورد اسمه الفهارس و انا منوه عن الفايل ده فى المشاركه الاولى فى الموضوع ده 
الفول يا باشا ده اعظم اكتشاف فى تاريخ الانسانيه


----------



## lynxshaheen (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التنزيل
هل يتم نقل اسم الموضوع و رقمة الى الفهرس
انا اقترح ذلك
لان الرقم اللى فى الارشيف اهم من الاسم


----------



## smooz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

دلوقتى يا شباب عايزين نمشى على طريقه واحده 
يعنى انا مثلا بادرج كل موضوع تحت الفرع بتاعه فى الملف بتاع الفهارس 
بس فيه مواضيع مثلا الاقى واحد سال سؤال ومحدش رد عليه فاحطها تحت فرع للحذف
وفيه مواضيع الروابط انتهت منها ومش فيها اى شرح دى برضه للحذف لان شايف مش ليها لازمه 
انما لو فيها شرح بقول برضه الشرح يسد شويه وبحطها تحت فرعها 
ايه رايكم ولا ايضا ادرج المواضيع دى تحت فرع الاسئله


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> تم التنزيل
> هل يتم نقل اسم الموضوع و رقمة الى الفهرس
> انا اقترح ذلك
> لان الرقم اللى فى الارشيف اهم من الاسم


مش هينفع موضوع الارقام يا محمد لان الارقام اللى فى الملفات المنفصله مش نفس الارقام اللى فى الارشيف


smooz قال:


> دلوقتى يا شباب عايزين نمشى على طريقه واحده
> يعنى انا مثلا بادرج كل موضوع تحت الفرع بتاعه فى الملف بتاع الفهارس
> بس فيه مواضيع مثلا الاقى واحد سال سؤال ومحدش رد عليه فاحطها تحت فرع للحذف
> وفيه مواضيع الروابط انتهت منها ومش فيها اى شرح دى برضه للحذف لان شايف مش ليها لازمه
> ...


جميل كلامك 
افضل ان الموضوع يوضع باكثر من فهرس ان كان له اكثر من دلاله و كقاعده عامه على كل المواضيع 

يعنى مثلا لو فيه موضوع يحتوى شرح برنامج معين ممكن يتحط فى شروحات البرامج و يتحط نسخه منه هو نفسه فى شروحات للمبتدأين 

و اللا ايه رايكوا


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*م. محمد العطاب*
*mustafatel *
*مستريورك*
*شريف عمر*

اين انتم


----------



## smooz (9 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> جميل كلامك
> افضل ان الموضوع يوضع باكثر من فهرس ان كان له اكثر من دلاله و كقاعده عامه على كل المواضيع
> 
> يعنى مثلا لو فيه موضوع يحتوى شرح برنامج معين ممكن يتحط فى شروحات البرامج و يتحط نسخه منه هو نفسه فى شروحات للمبتدأين
> ...



*كلام جميل يا هندسه 
بس مقولتش رايك فى المواضيع اللى انا حاططها للحذف 
زى واحد بيسال بدون اى اجابه 
او موضوع عن برنامج الرابط منتهى 
*


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا انا بشكر كل من ساهم لولو بكلمه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع بجد واتمنى المذيد كما اختص بالشكر للمهندس 
1 - المهندس سيد حلاوه 
2- المهندس زناتى 
3 - المهندس صبرى 
على مجهودكم الرائع بجد بس لو ممكن يا مهندس زناتى طلب صغير وانتى بتعملو الفهرس كمجرد رئى يعنى 
وهوه انكم فى اى موضوع هنتكلم فيه ياريت لو ناخد منه حاجه عملى مصوره لان النظرى مع العملى بيكون بكده وصلت المعلومه صح وبعدين انا عندى فكره بس محتاجه حد يقدر يساعدنى فى البرنامج بتعهااا وكده وانه يكون على درايه كامله بالبرامج الاليكترونيه وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق ولكم منا كل التقدير والشكر والله الموفق


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2011)

smooz قال:


> *كلام جميل يا هندسه
> بس مقولتش رايك فى المواضيع اللى انا حاططها للحذف
> زى واحد بيسال بدون اى اجابه
> او موضوع عن برنامج الرابط منتهى
> *


يمكن وضع الاسئله فى فهرس الاسئله علها تجد مجيبا يوما ما و تكون فاتحه خير لنهر علم غير منتظر

​ كن ايجابيا و ساعهم فى تطوير القسم بالابلاغ عن الاخطاء فربما نجد احدهم يمتلك البرنامج و يقوم باعاده رفعه و من ثم نستبدل الروابط و يصير الموضوع صالحا و الا فليتم حذفه فيما بعد 


ahmed galal gooda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا انا بشكر كل من ساهم لولو بكلمه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع بجد واتمنى المذيد كما اختص بالشكر للمهندس
> 1 - المهندس سيد حلاوه
> 2- المهندس زناتى
> ...


الخطوه الاولى هى الفهرسه فهى ليست خطوه سهله يا ابو جلال و بعد كده هنطبق كل الاقتراحات فى الخطوه الثانيه 
افضل وضع اقتراحك فى موضوع المقترحات لتطوير القسم و المنتظر بدأه بعد الانهاء من الفهرسه حسب الخطه المعلنه فى هذا الموضوع *رؤيتى لتطوير القسم ... ارجو من الجميع المشاركه*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

smooz قال:


> دلوقتى يا شباب عايزين نمشى على طريقه واحده
> يعنى انا مثلا بادرج كل موضوع تحت الفرع بتاعه فى الملف بتاع الفهارس
> بس فيه مواضيع مثلا الاقى واحد سال سؤال ومحدش رد عليه فاحطها تحت فرع للحذف
> وفيه مواضيع الروابط انتهت منها ومش فيها اى شرح دى برضه للحذف لان شايف مش ليها لازمه
> ...





zanitty قال:


> مش هينفع موضوع الارقام يا محمد لان الارقام اللى فى الملفات المنفصله مش نفس الارقام اللى فى الارشيف
> 
> جميل كلامك
> افضل ان الموضوع يوضع باكثر من فهرس ان كان له اكثر من دلاله و كقاعده عامه على كل المواضيع
> ...



طبعا أؤيد فكرة تصنيف الموضوع في أكثر من فهرس, وبالنسبة للأسئلة التي لم تجد أي رد لا نحذفها وإنما نتركها تحت فهرس الأسئلة


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
المهندس زناتى صباح الفل انا واثق من مجهودك اللى هتعمله وعارف انه فى الاخر هتطلعلنا حاجه نفتخر بيهااا جميعاااااا فى المنتدى ويكفى لنا وجودك ومجهودك انت ومن يساهم فى المنتدى حقيقى انت تستاهل التقدير وانا اتعلمت منك الكثير بجد ودلوقتى بتعلم الاوتكاد عن طريقك بردو لانى مهندس تنفيذى 
وان شاء الله انا بنزل مصر لانى هتزوج عقبالك لو مش متزوج وعقبال اولادك لو متزوج وكل الاخوه اللى فى المنتدى معنا معزومين على الفرح والدعوه عامه بس هوه لسه على شهر يناير ان شاء الله حبيبى صباح الفل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ما رأيكم في المواضيع ذات العنوان المبهم؟

فمثلاً لدي موضوع عنوانه "شرح" وهو عبارة عن استفسار

في هذه الحالة أقترح تعديل عنوان رابط الموضوع فقط مع المحافظة على عنوان الموضوع كما هو​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مواضيع الكتب ضمن أي فهرس تصنف ؟:81:​


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed galal gooda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> المهندس زناتى صباح الفل انا واثق من مجهودك اللى هتعمله وعارف انه فى الاخر هتطلعلنا حاجه نفتخر بيهااا جميعاااااا فى المنتدى ويكفى لنا وجودك ومجهودك انت ومن يساهم فى المنتدى حقيقى انت تستاهل التقدير وانا اتعلمت منك الكثير بجد ودلوقتى بتعلم الاوتكاد عن طريقك بردو لانى مهندس تنفيذى
> وان شاء الله انا بنزل مصر لانى هتزوج عقبالك لو مش متزوج وعقبال اولادك لو متزوج وكل الاخوه اللى فى المنتدى معنا معزومين على الفرح والدعوه عامه بس هوه لسه على شهر يناير ان شاء الله حبيبى صباح الفل


مبروك مقدما يا هندسه و للاسف انا هكون فى مصر فى شهر 12 و همشى قبل فرحك 
معلش بقى اعتبرنى جيت


أسامة الحلبي قال:


> ما رأيكم في المواضيع ذات العنوان المبهم؟
> 
> فمثلاً لدي موضوع عنوانه "شرح" وهو عبارة عن استفسار
> 
> في هذه الحالة أقترح تعديل عنوان رابط الموضوع فقط مع المحافظة على عنوان الموضوع كما هو​


اقتراح جميل جدا و يمكن التنويه على هذه المواضيع ايضا فى موضوع الابلاغ عن المخالفات لتغير العنوان فى الموضوع نفسه ايضا ليدل على محتواه


أسامة الحلبي قال:


> مواضيع الكتب ضمن أي فهرس تصنف ؟:81:​


يمكن وضعها حسب تصنيفها يعنى كتب التصميم فى التصميم و هكذا 
او ان شئتم نخصص فهرس جديد للكتب و نقوم بتصنيفه ايضا مثل الباقون


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يمكن وضعها حسب تصنيفها يعنى كتب التصميم فى التصميم و هكذا
> او ان شئتم نخصص فهرس جديد للكتب و نقوم بتصنيفه ايضا مثل الباقون




يا باشا أعتقد أن الكتب بحاجة إلى فهرس مخصص لها نظراً لأهميتها, ولأن الكثير من الأعضاء يدخل لتحميل الكتب فقط, وهكذا يسهل عليه تصفح الكتب المتوفرة في المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> يا باشا أعتقد أن الكتب بحاجة إلى فهرس مخصص لها نظراً لأهميتها, ولأن الكثير من الأعضاء يدخل لتحميل الكتب فقط, وهكذا يسهل عليه تصفح الكتب المتوفرة في المنتدى


توكل على الله


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
حبيبى المهندس زناتى انا هنزل على شهر يناير واتمنى نشوف بعض ياجميل ويشرفنا معرفتك بجد انت وجميع المهندسيين المحترميين اللى معنا فى المنتدى وتيجى بالسلامه ياباشا مسااااء الفل


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed galal gooda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> حبيبى المهندس زناتى انا هنزل على شهر يناير واتمنى نشوف بعض ياجميل ويشرفنا معرفتك بجد انت وجميع المهندسيين المحترميين اللى معنا فى المنتدى وتيجى بالسلامه ياباشا مسااااء الفل


ليا الشرف يا باشا


----------



## lynxshaheen (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الى اخي و استاذي المهندس زانيتي 
اود ان اطلب من حضرتك طلب صغير ان امكن


----------



## zanitty (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اتفضل يا ابو حميد من غير استئذان


----------



## lynxshaheen (22 أكتوبر 2011)

انا خلصت كل شغلي و قمت بواجبي بأكمل وجه 
بتمنى انو يعجبك مية بالمية بس بدي اعطيك ملف الفهارس اللي صنفت عليه 
عشان هيك بدي نجمة ههههههههههه


----------



## zanitty (22 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> انا خلصت كل شغلي و قمت بواجبي بأكمل وجه
> بتمنى انو يعجبك مية بالمية بس بدي اعطيك ملف الفهارس اللي صنفت عليه
> عشان هيك بدي نجمة ههههههههههه


محمد غريب سبقك
شكلى انا اللى هطلع الاخير يا عم


----------



## lynxshaheen (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مهو كنت عم مقسم شغلي عدة ايام 
و انبلشت شوي باخر فترة لأنو اهلي اتسّهلوا عالحج مبارح
الله يكتبها النا و الكم ان شاء الله
و كمان قبل هيك قابلوني اكم شركة و يا ريتهم ما قابلوني!!
اخدوا من وقتي على الفاضي و باستفزاز كمان


----------



## M.Ghareb (22 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> محمد غريب سبقك
> شكلى انا اللى هطلع الاخير يا عم



يا عم دى أقل حاجة عندنا بس احنا مش بنحب نتكلم
ههههههههههههه
بهزر على فكرة يا جماعة
ويا رب تكون الفهرسة دى عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## zanitty (23 أكتوبر 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> يا عم دى أقل حاجة عندنا بس احنا مش بنحب نتكلم
> ههههههههههههه
> بهزر على فكرة يا جماعة
> ويا رب تكون الفهرسة دى عند حسن ظنكم


عند حسن ظننا يا باشا بس تنقلهم فى ملف ورد مش اكسل


----------



## lynxshaheen (23 أكتوبر 2011)

و هاي الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## smooz (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتذر عن التاخير يا شباب وذلك لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى 
ان شاء الله هيتم الانتهاء منهم فى اقرب وقت 
*


----------



## zanitty (24 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> *م. محمد العطاب*
> *mustafatel *
> *مستريورك*
> *شريف عمر*
> ...





lynxshaheen قال:


> و هاي الملف بالمرفقات


رائع يا ابو حميد 
عندك استعداد تعمل شغل حد من الجماعه اللى اختفوا دول و يا رب يكون المانع خير و نطمن عليهم فى اقرب فرصه
لو لا قول لا من غير احراج على فكره


smooz قال:


> *اعتذر عن التاخير يا شباب وذلك لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى
> ان شاء الله هيتم الانتهاء منهم فى اقرب وقت
> *


و لا يهمك يا بطل كل واحد عنده ظروفه و لازم نقدر ظروف بعض 
مفيش اى مشاكل يا باشا


m.ghareb قال:


> يا عم دى أقل حاجة عندنا بس احنا مش بنحب نتكلم
> ههههههههههههه
> بهزر على فكرة يا جماعة
> ويا رب تكون الفهرسة دى عند حسن ظنكم


ما زلت اكرر الطلب بانك تحط اللنكات فى ملف ورد مش اكسل
معلش لو فيها رخامه يعنى 
و لما تخلص شوف هتقدر تعمل شغل حد من الناس اللى مكملتش دى و اللا ايه


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 أكتوبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> عند حسن ظننا يا باشا بس تنقلهم فى ملف ورد مش اكسل



مشرفنا الغالى يأمر 
تم نقل الفهارس الى ملف ورد وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17612_11319873328.zip
وعذرا على التأخير


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=289005#ixzz1cNsA5qhs


السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
يسعدنى أن اشارك معكم فى تنظيم القسم و أرجو أن اكون عند حسن ظنكم
وإن شاء الله تكون البداية من باكر غدا 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## zanitty (1 نوفمبر 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> مشرفنا الغالى يأمر
> تم نقل الفهارس الى ملف ورد وهذا هو الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17612_11319873328.zip
> وعذرا على التأخير


تسلم ايدك يا باشا و الف شكر 
لو حابب تاخد شغل حد من الجماعه اللى سجلوا اسماؤهم و مجوش يا ريت تقول 



محمد الزناتى قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=289005#ixzz1cnsa5qhs
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
> ...


اهلا بيك اخى محمد 
اذهب للرابط فى اول مشاركه و ستجد مجموعه من الملفات 
اتبع التعليمات فى اول مشاركه و قم بتحميل الملف الخاص بشريف عمر او محمد العطاب و اخبرنى اى ملف قمت بتحميله منهما


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم فهرسة المواضيع بفضل الله وهي في المرفقات

بانتظار الملاحظات منك عزيزي زانيتي


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم فهرسة المواضيع بفضل الله وهي في المرفقات
> 
> بانتظار الملاحظات منك عزيزي زانيتي


ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
و الله انى اغبطكم لانتهائكم قبلى منها 

ما زال العرض قائما 
هناك بعض الاخوه تخلفوا لظروف الله اعلم بها 

فهل لك طاقه بفهرسه ملف اخر بدلا من احدهم 
علما بان هذا عمل تطوعى لا حرج فى رفضه


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حتى الان انتهى من الفهرسه كل من 
محمد غريب 
احمد شاهين 
اسامه الحلبى

عاوز اعرف وضع باقى الاعضاء مين شغال معانا و لسه مخلصش و مين مش شغال اصلا علشان لو امكن ان الناس اللى خلصت تشتغل فى شغل الناس اللى مقدرتش تكمل 
انا بصراحه مش عارف مين معانا و مين حصل له ظروف و مش هيكمل 

يا ريت الاخوه اللى هيكملوا ملفاتهم يثبتوا حضور و مش مهم هيخلصوا امتى و لا وصلوا لحد فين المهم نبقى عارفين مين مش موجود علشان نوزع شغله 



zanitty قال:


> م. محمد عبد الرحيم
> م. م غريب
> م. اسامه الحلبى
> م. لينكس شاهين
> ...





lynxshaheen قال:


> و هاي الملف بالمرفقات





m.ghareb قال:


> مشرفنا الغالى يأمر
> تم نقل الفهارس الى ملف ورد وهذا هو الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17612_11319873328.zip
> وعذرا على التأخير





zanitty قال:


> اهلا بيك اخى محمد
> اذهب للرابط فى اول مشاركه و ستجد مجموعه من الملفات
> اتبع التعليمات فى اول مشاركه و قم بتحميل الملف الخاص بشريف عمر او محمد العطاب و اخبرنى اى ملف قمت بتحميله منهما





أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم فهرسة المواضيع بفضل الله وهي في المرفقات
> 
> بانتظار الملاحظات منك عزيزي زانيتي





zanitty قال:


> *م. محمد العطاب*
> *mustafatel *
> *مستريورك*
> *شريف عمر*
> ...


----------



## mohamed mech (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شغال و ان شاء الله هرفع الملف قريبا


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> شغال و ان شاء الله هرفع الملف قريبا


يا ريت باقى الاخوه يعرفونا هما مستمرين معانا و اللا ايه


----------



## zanitty (11 نوفمبر 2011)

انتهى


----------



## zanitty (15 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> حتى الان انتهى من الفهرسه كل من
> محمد غريب
> احمد شاهين
> اسامه الحلبى
> ...


اكرر الطلب


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> و الله انى اغبطكم لانتهائكم قبلى منها
> 
> ما زال العرض قائما
> ...



اعذرني أخي Zanitty على عدم الرد على مشاركتك هذه لكن اليوم انتبهت لهذه المشاركة :4:

بصراحة حالياً مشغول شوي ... لكن إن توفر لي الوقت الكافي سأخبرك إن شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> اعذرني أخي zanitty على عدم الرد على مشاركتك هذه لكن اليوم انتبهت لهذه المشاركة :4:
> 
> بصراحة حالياً مشغول شوي ... لكن إن توفر لي الوقت الكافي سأخبرك إن شاء الله


و لا يهمك يا باشا و كان الله فى العون 

منتظر رد الاخوه المشاركين حتى الان لمعرفه من منهم مكمل معنا و من لن يكمل و للاسف لا احد يرد


----------



## smooz (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*والله العظيم انا محرج منكم يا شباب بس والله ظروف خارجه عن ارادتى 

انا اصلا مش بحب الكلمه دى بس ما باليد حيله انا خلصت 3/4 الشغل 

وباقى جزء بسيط ان شاء الله *


----------



## zanitty (17 نوفمبر 2011)

smooz قال:


> *والله العظيم انا محرج منكم يا شباب بس والله ظروف خارجه عن ارادتى
> 
> انا اصلا مش بحب الكلمه دى بس ما باليد حيله انا خلصت 3/4 الشغل
> 
> وباقى جزء بسيط ان شاء الله *


صديقى العزيز 
لا داعى للحرج 
انا مش بسال الناس مخلصتش ليه 
انا عاوز اعرف الناس معانا اصلا و اللا لا 
اما بقى اللى اتاخر فده مش مهم لان اصلا العمل تطوعى فكتر الف خير اللى بيعمل حاجه بارادته علشان يخدم بيها الجميع 
و كل واحد له ظروفه اللى منقدرش نلوم حد عليها 

بالتوفيق


----------



## smooz (27 نوفمبر 2011)

تم بحمد الله اخيرا تنسيق المواضيع واتمنى اكون قدمت 
جزء ولو ضئيل بالنسبه للى انا اتعلمته فى المنتدى الجميل دا


----------



## zanitty (28 نوفمبر 2011)

smooz قال:


> تم بحمد الله اخيرا تنسيق المواضيع واتمنى اكون قدمت
> جزء ولو ضئيل بالنسبه للى انا اتعلمته فى المنتدى الجميل دا


تسلم ايدك يا باشا 

فى انتظار باقى الاعضاء و يا ريت يردوا علشان اعرف هما متواجدين معانا و اللا نكمل الخطه على اساس انهم مش موجودين


----------



## محمد العطاب (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
الى الاخ : زناتي المشرف العام لقسم التبريد والتكييف 
تحيه طيبه وبعد :
وبعد غيابي في رحلة علاج معا أحد أقربائي أعتذر عن انقطاعي المفاجى والطويل وكل شوق لمعرفة أخباركم واخبار القسم وكلي أمل في اطلاعي على المستجدات .

المهندس :/ محمد العطاب


----------



## zanitty (29 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1109251#ixzz1huwms31u

​*جزاك الله كل خير و عفا الله عن قريبك 
احنا الحمد لله بخير يا صاحبى 
الف حمد اله على سلامتك و سلامته*


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

جميل التنسيق الموجود ده بجد حاجة مشرفة ربنا يوفقكو


----------

